# Ei method, safe for shrimps?



## Savi_g (5 Apr 2021)

Hi again guys!  So, I’ve been doing the EI method for ferts for only 4 days now and although I haven’t checked my big boy tank (325ltr) we have noticed a few dead shrimp in my partners 90ltr.  I’m only dosing a little over 10ml for her tank and I did see that the micro dry salts I made my 500ml dose with does contain Cu at 0.28%.  I should say that this was bought from aquariumplantfood.co.uk and there is a large piece of wood plus plants, substrate and so on in the tank so my question is, is the amount of copper in the mix enough to be harmful to shrimp?  I know it’s only been a few days but if the levels are reset every week by a big water change, then 7 days of dosing would see the highest levels and 4 days would be significant on a scale of 0 to 7.    Or is it just more likely that they have died off because of the number of other reasons below. 

high KH level +20

Fairly high GH level (ph always sits around 7/7.4) 

I’ve still managed to over dose due to everything in the tank I.e. wood ect.   (Suggested dosage is 10ml per 50ltr) 

just a coincidence and shrimp die, that’s life?

a combination of everything above? 

Pressurised co2 injection? 

I should say that I don’t test with an expert expensive kit, we use the JBL digital app and test strips and have always had success.
Her tank has also always had a 50% weekly water change but never been replaced with RO water like mine does every week (50ltrs). 

there’s a photo of her mostly shrimp (at least a hundred in there) 90ltr tank  

any reassurances or ideas, problems to aim my attention towards, ANYTHING would be really helpful. Thank you 🙏🏻 

P.s we’re aware of the light situation but can’t afford one at the moment that’s better suited so making do with a 7wtt and 13wtt nicrew Frankenstein situation.


----------



## Courtneybst (5 Apr 2021)

Hey!

I have both Amano shrimp and cherry shrimp in a tank using EI. No issues.


----------



## Zeus. (5 Apr 2021)

Savi_g said:


> micro dry salts I made my 500ml dose with does contain Cu at 0.28%.



O.23% Cu is in their dry trace mx which if you add the salts as advise will yields a weekly 0.014ppm Cu which if fine for RCS and Amanos - some more sensitive shrimp might not like it.

More likely to be the NO2 or amonium levels with a new tank IMO, but you should be passed the worst by now IMO

BTW- tanks looks good


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Apr 2021)

Savi_g said:


> I’m only dosing a little over 10ml for her tank and I did see that the micro dry salts I made my 500ml dose with does contain Cu at 0.28% so my question is, is the amount of copper in the mix enough to be harmful to shrimp?


No. As you noted, there are lots of causes for shrimp death. This is not one of them.

CHeers,


----------

